# Best E-cig Under R1000



## GetLucky777

Hi all, 
I currently have a Twisp Clearo but would like to find out what better device or best I could buy? I am willing to spend a R1000 on a new starter kit. I'm looking for better battery life and leak free experience with a good throat hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

You should buy a Innokin iTaste MVP 2 and an Aspire Nautilus Tank but that is more in the region of R1,210.

If it has to be under R1,000 then the Kanger Tech Pro Tank 2 Mini with eGo-C Twist 1100mah battery... that will only set you back around R445... awesome combo!


----------



## ET

luckily for you almost anything will be better than the twisp  but you're gonna need either a full kit or to be buying bits and pieces here and there. you can pick up an svd for not too much from fasttech, or go for the mvp2 from vape king, will have some money left over for juice and coils


----------



## BhavZ

The protank kit that Rob suggested is pretty good. 

SVD or MVP2.0 are both good options and you can run the protank mini 2 off them as well


----------



## Rowan Francis

@GetLucky777 , yah , thats a fun one , cos i would have to say SVD plus kayfun , but that works out to over 1000 zars , and i havent even put batteries or charger with that yet !!


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is the way to go at under R1,000.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-mods/innokin-itaste-mvp-2-0-laser-black.html

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BhavZ

If you are looking at the mvp or svd go to this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/svd-vs-mvp2-0-or-other.996/

The guys gave some valid opinions and could help with your decision.


----------



## ET

just know most of these are much larger than a twisp


----------



## BhavZ

@GetLucky777 where about are you based?


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the way to go at under R1,000.
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-mods/innokin-itaste-mvp-2-0-laser-black.html



Mine is coming today - just this courier is renown for late deliveries!


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Mine is coming today - just this courier is renown for late deliveries!



You are gonna be so happy with it Markus!


----------



## GetLucky777

Thank you all so damn much for your replies!!! You have all brought me to the ecig side of life totally I'm doing the research on all the alternatives you have provided looks like I'll bump up the budget to 1300 and make my decision and order online by weekend as I am in durban and most stores just are like Twisp Twisp Twisp for everything, so once again thanks guys for helping this noob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GetLucky777

Thank you all so damn much for your replies!!! You have all brought me to the ecig side of life totally I'm doing the research on all the alternatives you have provided looks like I'll bump up the budget to 1300 and make my decision and order online by weekend as I am in durban and most stores just are like Twisp Twisp Twisp for everything, so once again thanks guys for helping this noob!


----------



## Rob Fisher

@GetLucky777 just save some budget and do yourself a HUGE favour and order some 30ml bottles of juice from Vapour Mountain! Quality Juices really make all the difference to the hobby!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> @GetLucky777 just save some budget and do yourself a HUGE favour and order some 30ml bottles of juice from Vapour Mountain! Quality Juices really make all the difference to the hobby!



Couldnt agree more.

A bad juice can really throw you for a loop and not mention running out of juice and having to wait for them to come in.

Vapour Mountain makes some high quality juice at affordable prices.

The owner, @Oupa is on this forum, so I am sure you can message him.

also check the resellers thread for some reviews on the flavours that he offers, I am sure you will be more than satisfied.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GetLucky777

Seems like the Kanger Tech Pro Tank 2 Mini with eGo-C Twist 1100mah battery is out of stock everywhere I look anyone know where I could get this combo?


----------



## vaalboy

eciggies.co.za 

@Oupa is an agent for them - drop him a message


----------



## ET

http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/where-are-you-located.957/
dont forget to pin yourself to the map  we need more representation in kzn


----------



## shabbar

GetLucky777 said:


> Seems like the Kanger Tech Pro Tank 2 Mini with eGo-C Twist 1100mah battery is out of stock everywhere I look anyone know where I could get this combo?



rather get the kangetech EVOD bcc kit from eciggies think they priced around R650 if you planning on going this route , or a vision spinner battery with evod/protank clearos should around R450 or so


----------



## Hein510

Rob Fisher said:


> If it has to be under R1,000 then the Kanger Tech Pro Tank 2 Mini with eGo-C Twist 1100mah battery... that will only set you back around R445... awesome combo!



So true!

I upgraded from the Twisp to a protank 2! Awesome! But with a 900mah twist.
Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneW

@GetLucky777 I would also recommend posting what you plan on buying on here, just before you purchase. 

That way we can make suggestions as to what would work or not. And also to check you haven't forgot something. You don't want to get your stuff only to find out you've forgotten something like a charger or batteries. 

The guys on here are awesome... dont know where I would be without them! 

For under R1000 I would also recommend the MVP2 with a mini protank 2. Available at www.vapeking.co.za


----------



## BhavZ

ShaneW said:


> @GetLucky777 I would also recommend posting what you plan on buying on here, just before you purchase.
> 
> That way we can make suggestions as to what would work or not. And also to check you haven't forgot something. You don't want to get your stuff only to find out you've forgotten something like a charger or batteries.
> 
> The guys on here are awesome... dont know where I would be without them!
> 
> For under R1000 I would also recommend the MVP2 with a mini protank 2. Available at www.vapeking.co.za


You stearing away from SVD?


----------



## GetLucky777

I want to purchase what rob has suggested the kangertech mini protank 2 with the ego twist 1100mah battery, as that would be easy to carry around and not too big, what else should I purchase with that?


----------



## Gazzacpt

GetLucky777 said:


> I want to purchase what rob has suggested the kangertech mini protank 2 with the ego twist 1100mah battery, as that would be easy to carry around and not too big, what else should I purchase with that?


Some spare coils and some good juice. Also you need a backup. And then a backup for the backup. Oh and then a mech and a dripper for at home. Oh ja and some more spare batteries. Oh and did I mention quality juice? Just wait and see .......

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

GetLucky777 said:


> I want to purchase what rob has suggested the kangertech mini protank 2 with the ego twist 1100mah battery, as that would be easy to carry around and not too big, what else should I purchase with that?


@GetLucky777, if I remember correctly @Stroodlepuff said somewhere that they can still put together that pro starter kit if anyone wants it - http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html. Just PM or email her to make sure. Methinks that is a very good kit for the price. Maybe add another battery so you always have a charged one at hand.


----------



## ShaneW

BhavZ said:


> You stearing away from SVD?


Not at all, still love my SVD (even though it broke) but it's gonna cost more than R1300 with all its accessories


----------



## ShaneW

Gazzacpt said:


> Some spare coils and some good juice. Also you need a backup. And then a backup for the backup. Oh and then a mech and a dripper for at home. Oh ja and some more spare batteries. Oh and did I mention quality juice? Just wait and see .......
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Funny but so true. Lol


----------



## BhavZ

GetLucky777 said:


> I want to purchase what rob has suggested the kangertech mini protank 2 with the ego twist 1100mah battery, as that would be easy to carry around and not too big, what else should I purchase with that?



In the immediate I would say since you only have one battery, purchase a second charger. IF you are on the road alot then a car charger would be best, else a spare mini charger so that you leave one charger at home for overnight charges and one at place of work or study for emergencies if your battery runs dry.

Throwing in a 650mah ego wouldnt be a bad idea as a emergency battery imo.

Coils are a must and so is good juice


----------



## Chop007

Some of these tips are excellent I must say. I bought an iTaste VV/VW V3 from @Oupa who is the reseller for eciggies.co.za and also a maxi BDCC tank that has a bottom coil. I am extremely happy with it and the vapor production. This will however only set you back +-R450,00. Leaving plenty for some extra's.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

GetLucky777 said:


> Seems like the Kanger Tech Pro Tank 2 Mini with eGo-C Twist 1100mah battery is out of stock everywhere I look anyone know where I could get this combo?



I can set you up a kit if you really want one of ours, we make up the kits ourselves so if you want the kit I can do it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> @GetLucky777, if I remember correctly @Stroodlepuff said somewhere that they can still put together that pro starter kit if anyone wants it - http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/vape-king-pro-starter-kit.html. Just PM or email her to make sure. Methinks that is a very good kit for the price. Maybe add another battery so you always have a charged one at hand.



Yip I can


----------



## BhavZ

when it comes to tanks, man the Pro Tank mini 2 (Version 2) is the shizniz man. The flavour on that thing is damn awesome on an ego battery.


----------



## Rob Fisher

GetLucky777 said:


> Seems like the Kanger Tech Pro Tank 2 Mini with eGo-C Twist 1100mah battery is out of stock everywhere I look anyone know where I could get this combo?



Vape King have stock!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-clearomizers/kangertech-protank-mini-2.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-batteries/ego-c-twist-veriable-voltage-1100-battery


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape King have stock!
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-clearomizers/kangertech-protank-mini-2.html
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/electronic-cigarette-batteries/ego-c-twist-veriable-voltage-1100-battery



lol Rob, I think I need to hire you as our spokes person

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol Rob, I think I need to hire you as our spokes person



Great idea!  Mind you I have spent a little time on your web site! And it's a slick and responsive web site... I just love that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GetLucky777

I think I will be able to run just one battery for a month or so as after that I would consider buy another as I am not a heavy analog smoker at most 8 a day, I'm sure I'll be able to vape effieciently. On average how long does a 1100mah battery take to charge and how long could it last?


----------



## Rob Fisher

GetLucky777 said:


> On average how long does a 1100mah battery take to charge and how long could it last?



I just charge mine overnight so I'm not sure... but Two of them will last me a day and I'm very heavy on batteries.


----------



## BhavZ

GetLucky777 said:


> I think I will be able to run just one battery for a month or so as after that I would consider buy another as I am not a heavy analog smoker at most 8 a day, I'm sure I'll be able to vape effieciently. On average how long does a 1100mah battery take to charge and how long could it last?



I was a 3 a day analogue smoker and I blew through a 650mah in 2 days

in theory 1100mah will last you 11hrs of the button being pressed continuously.

I would vape my 1300mah over 5 days with a PT2miniV2. But I used my 650mah during the day while at work and my 1300mah in the evenings while at home. Time spend in the evenings vaping was about 5-6hrs an evening however I was not chain vaping but going through a tank a night easily

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hein510

Chop007 said:


> Some of these tips are excellent I must say. I bought an iTaste VV/VW V3 from @Oupa who is the reseller for eciggies.co.za and also a maxi BDCC tank that has a bottom coil. I am extremely happy with it and the vapor production. This will however only set you back +-R450,00. Leaving plenty for some extra's.


How many MaH on the V3?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> How many MaH on the V3?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


Think that is 800 mAh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510

Matthee said:


> Think that is 800 mAh.


Do you get a bigger one?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derick

Nope unless you go SVD, but that has removable batteries then you can pick your own mAh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> Do you get a bigger one?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


The *SLB EGO-V V3 MEGA *is 1300 mAh, but do not think anyone local has that in stock. Yip, SVD is next if you are looking for the same functionalities.


----------



## Derick

Matthee said:


> The *SLB EGO-V V3 MEGA *is 1300 mAh, but do not think anyone local has that in stock. Yip, SVD is next if you are looking for the same functionalities.


Think there is a 2nd hand SLB for sale in the classifieds

Yep, here it is
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/ego-slb.917/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @GetLucky777 , not sure if youve ordered your kit already? Ive got the Twisp and have moved on to several other devices, many of which have been recommended above. Here are my comments on your requirements:

- leaky twisp - this seems to come from condensation in the mouthpiece. The mouthpiece itself does NOT have a rubber seal or o-ring on it, which is why the condensed drops leak out, especially when the unit is lying on its side. Most of the recommendations made should not leak. I have the Protank 2 mini version 2 and i have a plastic mouthpiece on it that has the rubber seal. No leaking from there. It doesnt leak anywhere else either.

- more battery life - twisp is 650 mah. So any battery with a higher rating than this should in theory give you more battery life, all else equal. It does depend on the coil in the unit though. The resistanc of my Twisp coils was about 2 ohms when i measured them. I have had huge success with the Vision Spinner variable voltage battery. I like it a lot. But most of the recommendations made above will work well. I also have the MVP 2 and am impressed with its battery life. But that is a box shape, you may not like the shape.

- Throat hit - i also wanted "something more" while on twisp. At the time, I couldnt really figure out what that was. But i now know at least for me, it has a lot to do with throat hit. The PT2 mini and other options for tanks recommended to you above are a step up in my opinion from twisp from a throat hit point of view, but for me, not much of a step up. Its only until i started testing a dripper at much higher power more recently did i discover what was possible in terms of throat hit. And i am a throat hit and flavour person. Since trying my dripper i have to say that using my PT2 mini seems very mild and mellow. Fine for chain vaping while say working at the computer but not enough for me when im in need of a "proper fix". Each to his own though so my experiences may be totally different to yours.

I think a PT2 mini with a good twist battery will be a fantastic step up for you from the Twisp.

I would like to reiterate the importance others mentioned about the juices though. You need to experiment to find the juices you like. Vapour Mountain is fantastic. But try others too. You will need a good budget for this. Try order samples where you can and dont go overboard. Try as many brands as possible. But as little as possible from each brand to see if you like that brand before buying more from it.

Best of luck, let us know what you decided on and how it went

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam

So to sum it up, for your preferences, ego twist 1100mah, or vision spinner 1100mah. This way you get variable voltage, to adjust your vapour, throat hit and flavour. Kanger mini protank II, 5 spare protank coils (One coil lasts me around 2-3 weeks), 2 USB ego chargers. Good juice around 12mg - 18mg if your moving from analogues. You will be able to cut it down to 6mg - 10mg in no time. Happy vaping! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SunRam said:


> So to sum it up, for your preferences, ego twist 1100mah, or vision spinner 1100mah. This way you get variable voltage, to adjust your vapour, throat hit and flavour. Kanger mini protank II, 5 spare protank coils (One coil lasts me around 2-3 weeks), 2 USB ego chargers. Good juice around 12mg - 18mg if your moving from analogues. You will be able to cut it down to 6mg - 10mg in no time. Happy vaping!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Good summary, @SunRam, but I think the normal (not wooden ones) Vision Spinners are 1300 mAh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SunRam

Matthee said:


> Good summary, @SunRam, but I think the normal (not wooden ones) Vision Spinners are 1300 mAh.


Yup you're right

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

@GetLucky777 : If you haven't decided yet, here's my opinion as a new vaper. I spent a fair amount of time reading up on this, pricing different options, etc, and decided on a KangerTech EVOD starter kit from these guys (https://eciggies.co.za/eCiggies_EVOD_SILVER) for ~R700, but there are many places to get this.

The kit comes with everything you'll need to start out, and you can add to it with bigger tanks, VV batteries and the like when you want to. The unit is about the same size as a Twisp, but doesn't leak, has a bottom coil and the components are much cheaper. The standard 650mAh battery lasts longer than a tank of fluid and takes less than 2 hours to recharge. I am very satisfied with mine as it is good quality and works flawlessly, although I have already added a VV battery and have a ProTank Mini II on the way.

God luck with your decision, but whatever it is you can't go wrong - anything that will get you off the 'stinkies' is a good choice in my mind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GetLucky777

@Stroodlepuff could I please have your contact email address as I am interested in purchasing the Vape King Pro starter Kit from you guys


----------



## Stroodlepuff

sure its sharri@vapeking.co.za


----------



## Andre

GetLucky777 said:


> @Stroodlepuff could I please have your contact email address as I am interested in purchasing the Vape King Pro starter Kit from you guys


sharri@vapeking.co.za or sales@vapeking.co.za. Good choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkwing

Hi
I was wondering if the Vape King Pro starter Kit has a Kanger ProTank Mini 2 v2 or is it v1?
A bit new to the ecig scene, currently still on cigarettes


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darkwing said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if the Vape King Pro starter Kit has a Kanger ProTank Mini 2 v2 or is it v1?
> A bit new to the ecig scene, currently still on cigarettes



It's the mPT2... but they don't have stock at the moment but are expecting stock real soon. @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## Andre

Darkwing said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if the Vape King Pro starter Kit has a Kanger ProTank Mini 2 v2 or is it v1?
> A bit new to the ecig scene, currently still on cigarettes


On the photo it looks like V1. V2 has a removable drip tip. On their web site they actually say they have 2 units in stock.
And, most welcome to the forum. If you feel like please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> On the photo it looks like V1. V2 has a removable drip tip. On their web site they actually say they have 2 units in stock.



Indeed the picture does look like the V1 but the description says V2 and having ordered a few of these already I can confirm they are V2's


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Indeed the picture does look like the V1 but the description says V2 and having ordered a few of these already I can confirm they are V2's


No, Mr @Rob Fisher, it certainly is the Mini Protank 2, but it is version 1 of of the mPT2. Version 2 of the mPT2 is the one that has the removeable drip tip. Other than that they are identical. I know, I have both versions of the mPT2. It is possible that Vapeking now has V1 on that special, at least according to their picture.


----------



## Darkwing

Matthee said:


> No, Mr @Rob Fisher, it certainly is the Mini Protank 2, but it is version 1 of of the mPT2. Version 2 of the mPT2 is the one that has the removeable drip tip. Other than that they are identical. I know, I have both versions of the mPT2. It is possible that Vapeking now has V1 on that special, at least according to their picture.



Ah ya thats what I was asking, I'm actually quite new to ecigs, but saw the v2 on a few youtube videos and was just looking around on what I could use to start off with
After i saw the pciture I assumed it was v1 in the pro starter kit so I was thinking of getting the parts seperate, but then again I dont know that much


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> No, Mr @Rob Fisher, it certainly is the Mini Protank 2, but it is version 1 of of the mPT2. Version 2 of the mPT2 is the one that has the removeable drip tip. Other than that they are identical. I know, I have both versions of the mPT2. It is possible that Vapeking now has V1 on that special, at least according to their picture.



Ahhh I just learnt something... OK @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff time to answer this query!

Thanks @Matthee!


----------



## Andre

Darkwing said:


> Ah ya thats what I was asking, I'm actually quite new to ecigs, but saw the v2 on a few youtube videos and was just looking around on what I could use to start off with
> After i saw the pciture I assumed it was v1 in the pro starter kit so I was thinking of getting the parts seperate, but then again I dont know that much


Well, the only advantage of V2 is the removable drip tip. Some peeps do not like metal between their lips, so they put a plastic or other material drip tip on V2. I have no problem with the stainless steel. A very good pro starter kit that imo, but think about getting a second battery so you always have a charged one at hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkwing

Matthee said:


> Well, the only advantage of V2 is the removable drip tip. Some peeps do not like metal between their lips, so they put a plastic or other material drip tip on V2. I have no problem with the stainless steel. A very good pro starter kit that imo, but think about getting a second battery so you always have a charged one at hand.



Oh okay I see just the removable tip is different, I should be fine with metal I guess, actually considering either the Vape King Pro Starter Kit or the Kanger EVOD starter kit, the EVOD has 2 batteries and 2 clearomizers which seems like a real plus for a newbie
Maybe I could get the EVOD then always purchase a Protank 2 Mini afterwards to attach


----------



## Rex_Bael

If the EVOD starter kit is capable of variable voltage, then it's a plus, otherwise I'd suggest going for the Vape King Pro. As many other people on this forum who have recently started will tell you, good hardware makes a world of difference. Getting an extra VV battery will be a lot cheaper than having to purchase the whole setup again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Darkwing said:


> Oh okay I see just the removable tip is different, I should be fine with metal I guess, actually considering either the Vape King Pro Starter Kit or the Kanger EVOD starter kit, the EVOD has 2 batteries and 2 clearomizers which seems like a real plus for a newbie
> Maybe I could get the EVOD then always purchase a Protank 2 Mini afterwards to attach


I agree 100 % with @Rex_Bael above.


----------



## Darkwing

Oh Okay thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3

@GetLucky777 I recently purchased one of @Shako from Heavenly Vapor's starter kits and I have to say I'm very impressed so far, that Protank mini 3 is amazing. 
Kit includes:
- 1000mah Evod-USB Battery with USB charging (this is cool cos you don't have to use a proprietary charger, you can just plug USB straight into your PC and charge while you vape)
- KangerTech Protank Mini 3
- Spare glass tube
- Large KangerTech Carry Case
for R530, I got it at www.heavenlyvapors.co.za


----------



## 360twin

Darkwing said:


> Oh okay I see just the removable tip is different, I should be fine with metal I guess, actually considering either the Vape King Pro Starter Kit or the Kanger EVOD starter kit, the EVOD has 2 batteries and 2 clearomizers which seems like a real plus for a newbie
> Maybe I could get the EVOD then always purchase a Protank 2 Mini afterwards to attach



I started with the EVOD kit due what I learned on-line, but with the thought that I would need more than this if my wife took it up too. I added an EVOD VV Twist battery before long, and then a mini ProTank 2, and then a Innokin VV, and then ... (it doesn't stop). My wife is using the original EVOD kit I bought, although I still use one of the tanks currently - she only needs one tank as she only vapes Menthol.

There's nothing wrong with the EVOD kit (particularly if you're starting out), but you can get something better than this for not much more. A suggestion would be:


A Vapeonly BDCC dual-coil tank
A Spinner VV 1300 mAh battery
A spare basic (EVOD/eGo) battery for when the Spinner is on charge
A USB charger
A carry-case (essential for transporting your kit without damage)
The above would currently total around R860 and would perform better than the basic EVOD kit. If your budget allows, I would suggest 2 Spinners instead of the basic battery above.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

